# [SOLVED] Superfetch...



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey,
First off, I'd like to say I don't definitely register the Superfetch service as the problem, it just seems that way from what's happened so far.
I've posted around this site twice on my problems, all 2 other posts have the same symptoms, and the solutions given have eased my problems somewhat, but not entirely, I've narrowed it down to the OS software itself causing my problems... I think.
I have had, for about a month, been having problems with a svchost process, it runs around 100000K all the time, I attached a pic of it in task manager (which I've been using far too much!). It runs like that with superfetch enabled, and goes to about 10000 when SuperFetch is disabled. Now, I know this might be normal, I mean superfetch is designed to keep loads of crap stored away so I can retrieve it faster, but when I have SuperF enabled and I run Firefox, IE, a game, a Microsoft Office program; it freezes worse than an Eskimo in bathers... Recently also, something, something stupid, has been making Win7 unable to launch correctly at startup, which triggers startup repair on next manual boot. Startup repir then launches System restore and reboots, which fixes it, until a few days later :S. This though, may be caused by my automatic sleep setting, It's set to snooze after 2 hours, and I go out for longer than that. And when I come back I expect it to be able to wake-up after I press a key, instead I have to press power and it launches into the failed startup thing I just ran through. And once it starts up correctly it says 'windows recovered from an unexpected shutdown'. Speaking of which, even without superfetch enabled logging on takes over 5 min, as in, it gets to desktop, I open a few programs, it goes AGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH and freezes. often provoking a message "Microsoft Windows"'This program is not responding, click now to end process or cancel to wait for the program to respond', or something like that. I learned after the first time to never hit the "end process" button :S
Also, a short time ago, when I had superfetch on, cod4 would "stop working" and windows would make me force-exit it, even though I could hear the bullets penetrating my sim-skin.

I will edit, if I remember anything else, but that's all I can think up without rage-smashing my screen. My computers been having problems since I got it 3 months ago, and I can see the light at the end of the tunnel, if I can get this to stop happening I will be happier than a pig in slightly fermented slop!

Thanks if you can help!! 
Jacob

EDIT: forgot the pic :sigh:


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Superfetch...*

If your having that much trouble use the warranty and return to manufacture and have them fix it. 
If you have 2GB or RAM or less, you could improve overall system performance by disabling the SuperFetch service. SuperFetch can be a way to increase your system performance, but right now it doesn't help the average user.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Yeh, the troubles is, when I bought my PC I had a car, and now I wrote it off... so it's going to be a whole world of troubles getting it back. I have 8G RAM. So is there any possible way of you figuring out my problem without actually sitting in front of my PC? Or do I have to phone a mate?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Hi - 

Let's see what some system information will tell me. I was unable to see screenshot in post #1 - too small for me to read. 

I know no BSODs mentioned, but this will gather the system info I need to take a look at your system in detail.

Please follow these instructions --> BSOD Posting Instructions

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Ok,
Well my system spec are below, I have Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, trial version of Trend Micro Anti-virus and anti-spyware (until I can find time to buy it)(too you for visa). My system was assembled about 4th of Jan 2010... Power supply is a CORSAIR 650W I believe. Age of OS? idk. The guys at the store that sold it too me gave me the win7 disc, I have reinstalled Win7 since I got my PC (because I thought that would fix it all the problems I have been having.... fail). However the 'extra' files about internet providers and a free anti-virus (bit-defender, free one year subscription, I deleted it ) software still appear when I create a new user...

I also put the Task manager pic from my original post in the TSF zip folder.\
Thanks :grin:
Jacob


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Forget buying an antivirus program and look up security essentals, just run the fire wall built in to windows with the free antivirus program ms offers. Here is the link http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*



Squeedgie said:


> Ok,
> Well my system spec are below, I have Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit, trial version of Trend Micro Anti-virus and anti-spyware (until I can find time to buy it)(too you for visa). My system was assembled about 4th of Jan 2010... Power supply is a CORSAIR 650W I believe. Age of OS? idk. The guys at the store that sold it too me gave me the win7 disc, I have reinstalled Win7 since I got my PC (because I thought that would fix it all the problems I have been having.... fail). However the 'extra' files about internet providers and a free anti-virus (bit-defender, free one year subscription, I deleted it ) software still appear when I create a new user...
> 
> I also put the Task manager pic from my original post in the TSF zip folder.\
> ...



Hi Jacob -

Thank you for the system files and the screenshot.

Is the DVD the store gave you a genuine copy of Windows 7? Validate your OS at the Microsoft Genuine Advantage site - 

WGA Validation --> www.microsoft.com/genuine

Superfetch under Windows 7 using upwards of 100 MB RAM is perfectly within normal boundaries. I have seen the same on my Windows 7 x64 system. I use SysInternals Process Explorer to kill Superfetch and can see the immediate RAM decrease for the svchost that Superfetch runs under. You have 8 GB installed physical RAM. I doubt Superfetch is the issue here as its use of 100 MB out of the 8192 MB total RAM = 1.22%, a rather inconsequential amount. 

There are 3 items in your reports that I believe are contributing to you system troubles, WGA validation notwithstanding.

*1. * Remove Trend Micro Internet Security (TMIS) from your system. There are 100's of crashes noted in WERCON that were caused by a 3rd party firewall - such as the one in TMIS. The crashes - 

- 119 Windows Updates installation failures
- 60 App hangs/ crashes
- 2 Live Kernel Events (just short of a BSOD)
- 9 MPTelemetry issues involving Windows Defender
- 8 BSODs - 

```
[font=lucida console]
28/3/2010 11:13	WER , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue][b]BlueScreen[/b][/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem si
24/3/2010 15:41	WER , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue][b]BlueScreen[/b][/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem si
21/3/2010 23:21	WER , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue][b]BlueScreen[/b][/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem si
17/3/2010 00:14	WER X64_0xA0_IO_DUMPSTACK_INIT_ERROR_nt!PopEndMirroring+145, type 0
Event Name: [color=blue][b]BlueScreen[/b][/color]
Response: Not available
&#x0
15/3/2010 06:30	WER , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue][b]BlueScreen[/b][/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem si
15/3/2010 00:25	WER , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue][b]BlueScreen[/b][/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem si
12/3/2010 00:34	WER , type 0
Event Name: [color=blue][b]BlueScreen[/b][/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem si
12/3/2010 12:59	WER X64_0xA0_IO_DUMPSTACK_INIT_ERROR_nt!PopEndMirroring+145, type 0
Event Name: [color=blue][b]BlueScreen[/b][/color]
Response: Not available
&#x0
[/font]
```
309 total recorded WER events - 

```
[font=lucida console]1/3/2010 00:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646858233, type 5
Event Name: AppHangXProcB1
Response: Not available
Ca
1/3/2010 00:54	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 8.0.7600.16385 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about
1/3/2010 09:28	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
1/3/2010 09:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
1/3/2010 11:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
1/3/2010 11:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
1/3/2010 11:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 645836129, type 5
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
&
1/3/2010 13:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 13:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 13:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
1/3/2010 13:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
1/3/2010 13:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
1/3/2010 13:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
C
1/3/2010 14:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 14:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 14:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
1/3/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 15:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
1/3/2010 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
1/3/2010 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
1/3/2010 16:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
C
1/3/2010 16:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 16:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 16:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
1/3/2010 18:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 18:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 18:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
1/3/2010 19:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 19:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 19:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
1/3/2010 20:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 20:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
1/3/2010 20:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
10/3/2010 08:47	Application Error	Faulting application name: explorer.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16450, time stamp: 0x4aeba271
Faulting module name: unk
10/3/2010 08:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1649523098, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
10/3/2010 08:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
10/3/2010 08:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 667602354, type 5
Event Name: FaultTolerantHeap
Response: Not available
&#x000a
10/3/2010 08:49	Application Error	Faulting application name: snmp.exe, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc958
Faulting module name: ntdll.d
10/3/2010 12:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646400716, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: Not available
&#x0
10/3/2010 14:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
10/3/2010 14:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
10/3/2010 14:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 647373098, type 5
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
&#x0
10/3/2010 16:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
10/3/2010 16:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
10/3/2010 16:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 645990768, type 5
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
&#x0
11/3/2010 11:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
&#x00
11/3/2010 11:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
&#x00
12/3/2010 00:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x000
12/3/2010 00:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1032693329, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id
12/3/2010 00:50	Application Hang	The program Explorer.EXE version 6.1.7600.16450 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about
12/3/2010 00:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
12/3/2010 12:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA0_IO_DUMPSTACK_INIT_ERROR_nt!PopEndMirroring+145, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
&#x000a
12/3/2010 15:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
13/3/2010 10:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: StartupRepairOnline
Response: Not available
Cab Id
14/3/2010 12:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
14/3/2010 13:19	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
14/3/2010 13:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
14/3/2010 15:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
15/3/2010 00:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x000
15/3/2010 06:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x000
15/3/2010 09:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 672280527, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
15/3/2010 09:37	Application Hang	The program NOTEPAD.EXE version 6.1.7600.16385 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about 
15/3/2010 16:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
16/3/2010 09:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
16/3/2010 14:59	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
17/3/2010 00:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA0_IO_DUMPSTACK_INIT_ERROR_nt!PopEndMirroring+145, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
&#x000a
17/3/2010 15:56	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
17/3/2010 18:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: Not available
Cab I
18/3/2010 18:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
19/3/2010 00:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ServiceHang
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
19/3/2010 00:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ServiceHang
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
19/3/2010 00:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ServiceHang
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
2/3/2010 00:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
2/3/2010 08:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 643871512, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: Not available
&#x0
2/3/2010 13:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 13:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 13:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
2/3/2010 14:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 14:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 14:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
2/3/2010 15:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 15:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 15:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
2/3/2010 16:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 16:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 16:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
2/3/2010 18:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 18:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 18:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
2/3/2010 19:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 19:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 19:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
2/3/2010 20:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 20:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 20:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
2/3/2010 21:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 21:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
2/3/2010 21:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
2/3/2010 23:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
2/3/2010 23:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
2/3/2010 23:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
20/3/2010 06:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
20/3/2010 07:45	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.2.3667 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the 
20/3/2010 09:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
20/3/2010 13:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
20/3/2010 13:20	Application Error	Faulting application name: RCT3.exe, version: 3.0.12.58, time stamp: 0x00000000
Faulting module name: RCT3.exe, ve
20/3/2010 17:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
&#x0
20/3/2010 17:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3
Response: Not available
&#x0
20/3/2010 17:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id
20/3/2010 17:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id
20/3/2010 19:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
20/3/2010 19:32	Application Hang	The program firefox.exe version 1.9.2.3667 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the 
21/3/2010 02:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 03:24	Application Error	Faulting application name: RCT3.exe, version: 3.0.12.58, time stamp: 0x00000000
Faulting module name: RCT3.exe, ve
21/3/2010 03:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 03:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 646790116, type 5
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab I
21/3/2010 03:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 648525460, type 5
Event Name: ServiceHang
Response: Not available
Cab I
21/3/2010 03:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 651861508, type 5
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab I
21/3/2010 03:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 692761820, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.asp
21/3/2010 03:58	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 04:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 04:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 06:35	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 08:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 09:22	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 11:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 11:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 12:06	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
21/3/2010 12:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
21/3/2010 12:36	Application Hang	The program msnmsgr.exe version 14.0.8089.726 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about t
21/3/2010 15:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
21/3/2010 18:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&
21/3/2010 18:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
21/3/2010 23:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x000
22/3/2010 01:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
22/3/2010 10:11	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 101107483, type 5
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
&#x000a
22/3/2010 13:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
22/3/2010 13:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
22/3/2010 13:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
22/3/2010 13:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
22/3/2010 13:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
22/3/2010 13:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
22/3/2010 18:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
23/3/2010 00:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
23/3/2010 00:08	Application Error	Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 6.1.7600.16450, time stamp: 0x4aebab8d
Faulting module name: ntd
24/3/2010 09:55	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: StartupRepairOnline
Response: Not available
Cab Id
24/3/2010 12:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id
24/3/2010 12:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id
24/3/2010 12:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 
24/3/2010 14:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: Not available
Cab I
24/3/2010 14:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 
24/3/2010 14:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id
24/3/2010 14:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure
Response: Not available
Cab Id
24/3/2010 15:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ServiceHang
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
24/3/2010 15:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x000
24/3/2010 16:21	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
24/3/2010 23:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
25/3/2010 00:50	Application Hang	The program wmplayer.exe version 12.0.7600.16415 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information abou
25/3/2010 03:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
25/3/2010 03:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
25/3/2010 03:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
25/3/2010 03:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
25/3/2010 09:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
26/3/2010 07:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
27/2/2010 11:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
27/2/2010 11:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 11:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 11:15	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 11:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 11:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 11:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 11:36	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
27/2/2010 12:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 12:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 12:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 12:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 12:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 12:25	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 13:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 13:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 13:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 13:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 
27/2/2010 14:07	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: Not available
Cab 
27/2/2010 14:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: Not available
Cab 
27/2/2010 15:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 15:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverInstallError
Response: Not available
Cab 
27/2/2010 15:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 15:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 15:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 16:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
&#x0
27/2/2010 16:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 16:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 16:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 17:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 17:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 17:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 19:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 19:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 19:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 20:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 20:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 20:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 21:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 21:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 21:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 22:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 22:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/2/2010 22:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
27/3/2010 07:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
27/3/2010 12:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
27/3/2010 23:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8, type 5
Event Name: AppHangXProcB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&
27/3/2010 23:46	Application Hang	The program n_v14.exe version 7.0.19.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the prob
28/2/2010 02:44	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
&#x00
28/2/2010 02:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 
28/2/2010 02:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 
28/2/2010 02:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
&#x00
28/2/2010 02:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
&#x00
28/2/2010 02:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available
&#x00
28/2/2010 02:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
28/2/2010 02:54	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
28/2/2010 06:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
28/2/2010 07:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
28/2/2010 07:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
28/2/2010 07:09	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
28/2/2010 07:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
28/2/2010 08:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
28/2/2010 08:23	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
28/2/2010 08:24	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 769222598, type 5
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
&#x0
28/2/2010 08:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
28/2/2010 08:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
28/2/2010 08:34	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 647373098, type 5
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
&#x0
28/2/2010 10:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 296945089, type 5
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available&#x0
28/2/2010 11:33	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 294756468, type 5
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: Not available
&#x
28/2/2010 12:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 822876855, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: Not available
&#x0
28/2/2010 18:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
28/2/2010 19:44	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 487818952, type 5
Event Name: AEAPPINV2
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
28/3/2010 00:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x000d
28/3/2010 00:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
28/3/2010 00:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
28/3/2010 00:01	Application Hang	The program n_v14.exe version 7.0.19.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the prob
28/3/2010 00:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1505619950, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
28/3/2010 00:31	Application Error	Faulting application name: iw3mp.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4859a219
Faulting module name: pbcl.dll, ver
28/3/2010 00:47	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
28/3/2010 00:47	Application Error	Faulting application name: iw3mp.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4859a219
Faulting module name: pbcl.dll, ver
28/3/2010 00:48	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 856041079, type 5
Event Name: AppHangXProcB1
Response: Not available
Ca
28/3/2010 00:48	Application Hang	The program iw3mp.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the probl
28/3/2010 02:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 1505619950, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
28/3/2010 02:08	Application Error	Faulting application name: iw3mp.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4859a219
Faulting module name: pbcl.dll, ver
28/3/2010 02:14	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
28/3/2010 02:14	Application Error	Faulting application name: iw3mp.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4859a219
Faulting module name: pbcl.dll, ver
28/3/2010 03:45	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: MpTelemetry
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
28/3/2010 11:12	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: StartupRepairOnline
Response: Not available
Cab Id
28/3/2010 11:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x000
28/3/2010 11:13	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 
28/3/2010 13:27	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
28/3/2010 13:27	Application Error	Faulting application name: vsserv.exe, version: 13.0.19.5, time stamp: 0x4b6c49db
Faulting module name: bdcore.dll
28/3/2010 13:30	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 12654546, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
29/3/2010 00:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: Not available
Cab I
29/3/2010 00:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: Not available
Cab I
29/3/2010 00:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 774544133, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: Not available
&#x0
29/3/2010 00:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 774544133, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: Not available
&#x0
29/3/2010 00:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 774544133, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: Not available
&#x0
29/3/2010 00:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 774544133, type 5
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: Not available
&#x0
29/3/2010 07:18	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: StartupRepairOnline
Response: Not available
Cab Id
29/3/2010 09:53	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 9314270, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&
29/3/2010 09:53	Application Error	Faulting application name: Explorer.EXE, version: 6.1.7600.16450, time stamp: 0x4aebab8d
Faulting module name: SHE
29/3/2010 10:37	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
29/3/2010 13:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 446927852, type 1
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 
29/3/2010 13:04	Application Error	Faulting application name: TnPCacheEngine.exe, version: 1.0.0.11081, time stamp: 0x46361b33
Faulting module name: 
29/3/2010 23:05	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 628160594, type 5
Event Name: AppHangXProcB1
Response: Not available
Ca
29/3/2010 23:05	Application Hang	The program iw3mp.exe version 0.0.0.0 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the probl
3/3/2010 03:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
3/3/2010 03:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
3/3/2010 03:08	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 645836129, type 5
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
&
3/3/2010 17:38	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
3/3/2010 17:57	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 644395147, type 5
Event Name: RADAR_PRE_LEAK_WOW64
Response: Not available
&#x0
30/3/2010 09:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
30/3/2010 12:46	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: LiveKernelEvent
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&
4/3/2010 08:31	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
4/3/2010 13:10	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: AppHangTransient
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0
5/3/2010 14:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
5/3/2010 14:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
5/3/2010 14:49	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 645836129, type 5
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
&
5/3/2010 16:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
5/3/2010 16:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
5/3/2010 16:01	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
6/3/2010 16:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
6/3/2010 16:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
6/3/2010 16:00	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
7/3/2010 10:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
7/3/2010 10:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
Ca
7/3/2010 10:32	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 645836129, type 5
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: Not available
&
7/3/2010 13:43	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 296945089, type 5
Event Name: PnPRequestAdditionalSoftware
Response: Not available&#x0
7/3/2010 14:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
7/3/2010 14:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
7/3/2010 14:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 0, type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab 
8/3/2010 07:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
8/3/2010 07:39	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
8/3/2010 07:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 55769560, type 5
Event Name: ShellBrowserCancel
Response: Not available
&#x000a
8/3/2010 13:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
8/3/2010 13:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
Cab I
8/3/2010 13:03	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 663848153, type 5
Event Name: WindowsUpdateFailure
Response: Not available
&#x0
9/3/2010 07:26	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 8411614, type 5
Event Name: PCA2
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0&#x00
9/3/2010 10:40	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 85762094, type 5
Event Name: ApphelpSoftBlock
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resre
9/3/2010 10:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket , type 0
Event Name: ResponseEffectiveness
Response: Not available
Cab 
9/3/2010 10:41	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 532549988, type 5
Event Name: ResponseEffectiveness
Response: Not available
&#x
9/3/2010 10:50	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 669541647, type 5
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: Not available
Cab Id:
9/3/2010 10:50	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 8.0.7600.16385 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about
[/font]
```

`

Trend Micro Removal --> http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/viewxml.do?ContentID=EN-1037161

Upon removal, re-boot system to allow boot and kernel mode drivers to be removed. Reset Windows Firewall to default settings. Install MSE - 

Microsoft Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

*2. * Remove uTorrent from your system. It is P2P and unpredictable. Use Revo Uninstaller - 

Revo --> http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

*3. * Remove Daemon Tools - it is a known cause of BSODs in both Vista & Windows 7

`

Follow steps 1-3 + WGA validation and see if system trouble persisits.

Please let me know of outcome.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

ok, so I noticed in those lists of errors that cod4 multiplayer causes a few problems, should I uninstall/reinstall that? Because the game freezes alt...
Also, it says that I have Blue screened a lot... I have only ever blue screened once, from some sort of power problem (fixed).
I waited a few days to reply to see if the fix has fixed my machine, and it mostly has, just some applications, like;
Firefox
Windows Live Mail
Cod4 MP
XFire
MSN
Word
Still make my computer slow right down. Should I uninstall/reinstall these? Since all of them were affected by Bitdefender and Trend Micro when I had them, and some still have Bitdefender apps, Firefox has the antiphishing toolbar that I cant uninstall :S
Also my pc lags a bit at logon, I think this may have something to do with Punkbuster, that starts its underlaying process for when I turn on COD4, and which has been giving errors in-game recently. 
Also, I uninstalled Daemontools and utorrent, but are there secure alternatives for those programs? 
What do you think?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Hi - 

Did you remove Trend Micro Internet Security?

Did your Windows 7 OS & Microsoft Office pass WGA validation?

www.microsoft.com/genuine

Punkbstr has always been at the top of my hit list for causing trouble in Vista & Windows 7 systems; however, I have yet to date found hard evidence proving my theory. It runs in kernel mode and I have seen punkbstr a through k show up as a system service.

I don't use CD emulation software so I cannot provide you with a known secure alternative for Windows 7.

uTorrent is P2P and any P2P leaves you wide open for infection or other problems. No such thing as a secure P2P app that I know of.

Once again, please --> BSOD Posting Instructions

Be sure to download a fresh copy of the batch script as well as SysInternals AutoRuns as both have been recently updated.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Yes, I did uninstall Trend Micro completely, as far as I know.
Yes, my copy of Windows is completely genuine, and I now have security essentials on my PC.
Here is the file, I saw the new problems that perfmon has uncovered, and I have no idea how to fix them :S 
thanks for all your help so far, my PC thanks you too 
Jacob


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

What new problems did you see in PERFMON - just so we're on the "same page".

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

`

Your system reports show Realtek drivers in the \Program Files (x86) folder, although the first is also located in the x64 \windows\system32. Any idea what the other 2 are for?

```
[font=lucida console]
21/8/2009      00:05:06  C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\NICDRV_8169\WIN7\rt64win7.sys

15/7/2009      11:10:36  C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Smart Dual Lan\rtkio.sys

11/12/2007     10:49:54  C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Smart Dual Lan\ProtDrv\RtNdPt60.sys  
[/font]
```
VM may be a problem here.

Did you ever have Windows Live One Care installed?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

It said it couldnt find an antivirus program, and I have essentials installed, and the drivers for the Realtek LAN, which I disabled, were missing, and it listed that twice.
I never had Onecare, no idea what the drivers are doubling up for (uninstall, reinstall?), and what is VM?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Hi - 

In this screenshot of your SysInternals AutoRuns ARN file, un-check the box for "CCleaner" start-up and review the others in RED. Un-checking a box means that it will no longer automatically run on start-up, but will still be available to you via start menu or desktop icon, just as they are now. I don't know what most are off-hand. The one in the blue box, is the apparent reason I thought the drivers that I noticed were VMWare.



Download a fresh copy of SysInternals Autoruns - save to your Documents folder. RIGHT-click on AutoRuns.exe, select "Run as Administrator". Allow it to scan Registry (status, bottom-left of screen). Click on "Logon" tab and you'll see what is in the screenshot. Un-check boxes of those you wish not to start-up at Logon.

AutoRuns, from Live SysInternals --> http://live.sysinternals.com/autoruns.exe

Reset your power options to default settings -
START | type *power options* 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

alright, the freezing thing at startup has stopped, however;
My computer now freezes like crazy when I play a game, worse than ever. mainly when I have firefox on...
and when I begin a game the sound for it strats up, then cuts, and I have to open volume mixer and turn it on. 
also, my games and anitvirus still dont quite register as installed on my computer, cod4 doesnt show up in the games file, but Halo 1 does, and Halo 2 doesnt....
I installed Halo2 and cod4 after installing the first ones, but I dont know what I did to make them go wierd.... 

let me guess, BSOD test again?
Here it is, just to save time
Thanks so far 
Jacob


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

What audio card do you have?

The audio driver being used is the default Windows 7 driver *HdAudio.sys*.

Update your NVIDIA drivers - new version came out recently.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275 --> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx

Run Windows 7 on-board memory diagnostic test.
START | type *mdsched* | re-boot

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Alrighty...
left it quite a while between posts didn't I? Well, I did alot in that time, and discovered some interesting things...

First off, the most interesting, I installed the new driver for my Nvidia card... 
Secondly, I uninstalled Halo 2 and Heroes of Newerth, and reinstalled...
Thirdly, I uninstalled COD4 (unbeknownst to me uninstalling COD4 on win7 does NOT unistall the patches), and reinstalled...

First thing I noticed when I installed the driver was than cod4 ran quite a bit smoother, no more of graphical errors I had had. BUT when I uninstalled Halo2 and HoN, nothing happened so much, not as much as uninstalling COD4 anyways...

Ok, so when I uninstalled it I noticed the speed of my computer, it didnt lag at ALL! except for the occasional frozen program, which I think is because I have re-enabled Superfetch, its slowing my pc more, but I seem to find, after a time of about 5min of the computer sitting there trying to process stuff, frozen extreme, my pc runs with no problems after... So I'll keep it on, just easier. But when I reinstalled COD, it started lagging again, no as bad as normal, but when I tried to install the patches from XFire, I saw they were already installed, I had to uninstall them then reinstall them to get them to work in-game. when it came to unistalling patch 1.6&1.7, everything froze.... which I found quite interesting as 1.6 had a fix for a 'denial of service' patch, I think that's to do with Punkbuster...but I could be completely wrong....

Also, I uninstalled Firefox, and installed Chrome. I think the add-ons Bitdefender left on my version of Firefox was screwing badly with it, Chrome is running 5 times smoother than firefox, about as good as before I had the bitdefender anti-phishing toolbar on firefox... 

And, I uninstalled XFire, which sped up PC as well, and when I reinstalled it ran smoother, and better.

Another test is attached, maybe I found evidence against punkbuster finally? We'll see...
Thanks so much (again!)
Jacob


EDIT: I forgot to say:
The only time COD4 freezes in-game now, are at 3 points. One, when loading a map, it loads super slow sometimes, usually when its 'nextmap'ing, and I played on the last one. Two, when It starts up, it has a lag session when I just join a server and click to join a team, for about 1 sec. Thirdly, when it plays a sound specific to an event, like the first grenade that explodes, or the first time i die, or when I lvl up, or get a kill streak.... It's real annoying.

Also, my pc froze a moment ago, and I closed Xfire altogether, and it unfroze, and is working fine :S Maybe running XFire and windows live messenger together is a bad idea? idk...

And, I cant upload the file... its 2.1mb....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Split the zip file - meaning take a few large file out and place them in another folder. Zip both folders up and attach the 2 zip files to your next post.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Dont know why I didnt think of that really....
sorry :laugh:

I ran perfmon report again, just to make sure it was alright, and it turned up another error I've never seen. The disk queue length is two? That seems a bit low, and if that's the problem it explains alot...
I got a 5.3 on the disk transfer rate in the performance score thing with windows, you know, the thing to rate your system? Everything else was 7.5ish....

Jacob


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Just another thing I did:
Switched the startup type of Punkbuster A and B services under Admin tools to 'MANUAL',
and switched the startup type of SuperFetch and Windows Update services to' 'Automatic' instead of 'Delayed'.

Then restarted, and my PC has NOT frozen, at all, so far.

UPDATE: COD4 RUNS PERFECTLY! Except for the fact that Punkbuster kicks me out now that I disabled it... 

I just enab;e it when playing Cod4 now, then turn it off, no lag at all!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Hi - 

Thank you for the files.

You have a JetFlash Transcend 8GB USB Device that has ReadyBoost turned on. You have 8 GB RAM and do not need ReadyBoost. The ReadyBoost cache file is listed in PERFMON as the #1 hotfile for I/O write activity -



Turn ReadyBoost off. Right-click on drive g:, select "Properties", "ReadyBoost" 

I would advise you to remove Daemon Tools/ Alcohol 120, whichever is installed. A driver common to them both, *sptd.sys*, was found in the loaded driver listing. It is known to cause problems, including BSODs, in Vista & Windows 7 systems. These CD emulation virtual devices also dynamically allocate drivers.

What is the Trend Micro trial version that you have? Is it Internet Security app?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Errm, I uninstalled TrendMicro Trial, I only have security essentials according to my PC. And I also uninstalled Daemontools completely too...
I turned readyboost on my flash off.
Should I do a manual uninstall? search for daemontools and trendmicro folders and delete them? then regclean?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Hi - 

NO reg cleaning... completely unnessary.

Unplug the USB drive since Readyboost is off. Be sure to use "safely remove".

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

So, now my computer runs fine.... 5 mins after I log on...
It freezes for that first five minutes and then runs really smooth... wierd... sometimes it starts running slow a bit afterwards. It's actually when I restart Windows Explorer that it unfreezes.

I've reinstalled Firefox, gotten rid of chrome (because I was sick of the 4 or 5 processes chrome always had open), installed steam... and some other stuff.... you'll see, here's another test result! My PC is thanking you heaps! (I swear)
Jacob


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

OK! So, I googled my problem a bit more, and I found enabling the 'allow this service to interact with the desktop' option fix for punkbuster. Under Administrative Tools in the desktop, click on punbuster B and A and enable it in the little checkbox. However, the only problem is, when I start up COD4 the B service resets its settings... so I have to be sure to check it after every game or it freezes my PC again on startup .
I set them both to automatic again though, no problems now YAY!
Alos, I noticed that my games would freeze when trying to play sounds, like when the characters yell 'THROWING FLASH GRENADE' in COD4. Windows Media player also freezes, after about 10 minutes of playing music... I dont exactly know if I've fixed that, I saw a solution online, suggesting I turn the expected quality down, and have yet to see if that is going to work. But overall it seems my PC is almost ok! One thing I might add is that my XBOX360 PC controller, the little USB adapter with it, doesnt run instantly on startup like it should... And I think it has something to do with that service error in the PERFMON file above, could you take a look?

Thanks so much! ^^
Jacob


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Hi - 

From the Event Viewer logs -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
  Description: 

{Registry Hive Recovered} Registry hive (file):
 '\SystemRoot\System32\Config\SOFTWARE' was corrupted 
and it has been recovered. Some data might have been lost.

[/FONT]
```
Run HDD diagnostics.

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Model	WDC WD15EADS-00P8B0 ATA Device
[/FONT]
```
Western Digital --> http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?modelno=WD15EADS-00P8B0+


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Ok... downloaded... installed... started;
'Check Write Cable' Error...
So I opened the case, unplugged the HDD (after turning off/unplugging) replugged it;
'Check Write Cable' Error...

Is that an error? I have two cables going into my HDD, one that also connects to the CD drive, and one that plugs into the motherboard, thats yellow, and plugs in next to an orange one that i think goes to the processor.
Are there supposed to be 3 cables? There are extra slots for another...
Maybe I need to replace my cables? :S Hope not...

Jacob


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Errm, it actually says "Check Cable::Write Error"... And I'm asking if thats a problem with the program itself... just to clarify (The program is being run as an admin)

Jacob
PS I couldnt find the edit button... lol


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

check cable means you need a new cable there is a fault with the cable.

Make sure the cable is inserted correctly, if it is replace the cable with a new one. Test the drive again with the new cable if the test still says check cable error then your hard drive needs replaced.

As for punkbuster you need both A and B running for COD4 to run properly.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

ok, one quick question. Could all of my symptons thus far be caused by one thing, a faulty motherboard?
I mean I seem to have had trouble with everything connected to it, but just not it itself. Or maybe ages ago when I first looked inside the case I got dirt in it somewhere and have to give it a good clean? I live in an area usually attacked by cement dust from a factory a few kilometres away... I think I'll give it a vaccuum. I really dont think my HDD needs a new cable, its just a wierd hunch, and I think it is the motherboard going a bit funny thats caused all this. I am having extreme trouble with the sound in game, taking a while to load the sound files for game-events. And the sound card is built in... 
What do you think?

Btw the state of my PC is fantastic, it occasionally freezes randomly; which when I googled it provided the motherboard suggestion. I'll upload another BSOD test soon but I need my sleep now!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

power supply problems can cause all sorts of issues from hardware to software related issue that are not really there. what is make, model and wattage of your psu?

also go into the BIOS and post your temperatures and voltages.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Errm, 
BIOS Version: F3
BCLK: 136.73Mhz
CPU Frequency: 3008.07 Mhz
Memory Frequency: 1367.32 Mhz
Vcore: 1.188V
DRAM Voltage: 1.584
12V: 12.302 V
5V: 5.107 V
3.3V:3.408 V

Also, to jcgriff, do you recieve the Event Veiwer logs in that test? would they be helpful? They're showing alot of errors!

Sorry I havent posted in so long, been real busy...
I had my computer running quite well the other day, then i tried installing a copy of FRAPS i had and it all started going slow again, even uninstalling didnt help. I have a suspiscion about the Windows Installer Package itself being corrupt as when i run it with anything it likes to freeze up. I dont know, just trying to give you ideas...

thanks so far!!
Jacob


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

what power supply are you running?> please give the make and model?

your 12v reading and 3.3 reading look a little too high.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*



Squeedgie said:


> Also, to jcgriff, do you recieve the Event Veiwer logs in that test? would they be helpful? They're showing alot of errors!


YES - app & system logs. They are 2 of the > 100 Event Viewer logs.

Do you have virtual memory = OFF? Windows Management Instrumentation reports indicate that you do. Check settings, set page file to OS drive, system managed.

I found evidence in WERCON of 6 BSODs and 4 Live Kernel Events - 

```
[font=lucida console]
12/3/2010 00:34	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:&#x0
15/3/2010 06:30	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:&#x0
15/3/2010 00:25	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:&#x0
21/3/2010 23:21	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:&#x0
24/3/2010 15:41	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:&#x0
28/3/2010 11:13	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=blue]BlueScreen [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:&#x0

21/3/2010 18:39	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=red]LiveKernelEvent [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:
30/3/2010 12:46	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=red]LiveKernelEvent [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:
2/4/2010 00:42	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=red]LiveKernelEvent [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:
2/4/2010 00:31	 WER  , type ;Event Name: [color=red]LiveKernelEvent [/color]
Response: Not available
Cab Id: ;
Problem signature:


[/font]
```

If there is no page file, no memory dumps would have been produced.

Check the Reliability Monitor - see if any additional information is available - 
START | type *perfmon /rel*



There is some issue with HDD I/O as I see this error 1,000+ times (different file names) in the Event Viewer logs - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
A request to write to the file "C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore\Logs\edb.chk" at 
offset 0 (0x0000000000000000) for 4096 (0x00001000) bytes succeeded, 
 but took an abnormally long time (118 seconds) to be serviced by the OS.

 This problem is likely due to faulty hardware. Please contact your hardware
 vendor for further assistance diagnosing the problem.[/FONT]
```
Event viewer logs also show dozens of apps "timing out" - FireFox, Microsoft anti-malware, iw3mp.exe, sidebar, DWM, Windows Explorer, Windows Media Player, etc. . .

Then there are files that 'sometimes' cannot be found - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
The NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D Driver Service service failed to start due 
to the following error:
The system cannot find the file specified.[/FONT]
```
Just to note - 
Update NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275 drivers; yours = 1/12/2010. There should be March or April 2010 drivers available -

NVIDIA --> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us

Same w/ Realtek HD audio. Yours = 9/22/2009

Realtek --> http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

I would wait to hear the reply by *greenbrucelee*, then wipe the hard drive and reinstall Windows 7 x64.

There is obvious OS corruption occurring and the source is unknown at this time. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Superfetch...*

I would also agree that there is OS corruption but not due to a virus.

Update all your divers that have updates available.

I believe your hard drive may be damaged at FAT level so wiping the drive and reinstalling windows will confirm this. I also believe your PSU is struggling too. THis is why I would like to know the make and model of the power supply.

when power supplies start to stuggle you can get all sorts of errors from error that look like they are linked to software and errors that look like they are linked to hardware.

reinstalling windows and starting afresh will prove or disprove this.


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Ok, ive gtg in a minute. My PSU is a Corsair HX650W. I will attempt to find a time to reinstall windows, i need to get a portable HDD to backup my files though (personal, not windows lol)
Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Superfetch...*

Ok, so, tried backing up my hard drive to a brand new 1TB Western Digital external HDD. But the pc locked up, and I tried restarting, again and again. But it will just crash after it tries loading at startup, even when in safemode with only the basic connections in the back of the PC. So I'm going to find some way to get to the shop I got it from and try the warranty... 
Thanks so much for all your help, if I ever have smaller problems after it's all figured out I'll know where to go with my questions. If you want I can upload another BSOD test after my computer is healed, just so you can actually see the problem? In case the same thing, whatever it is, happens to others.
Thanks again!!!

Jacob


----------



## Squeedgie (Mar 8, 2010)

Was a faulty HDD, after all that. The store workers ran a HDD check like you made me do, it passed that, then they wiped it and reinstalled Windows and ran another and the HDD came up faulty. PC is fine, godlike in fact. Thanks.
Jacob


----------

